# Name contest!



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

shes really pretty what about Dream Girl haha not very orginal


----------



## fizzylizzy (Dec 26, 2009)

aww thats nice 
can you think of anything i could shorten to 'lizzy'?


----------



## fizzylizzy (Dec 26, 2009)

more pics


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

umm how about Lizzeretta 
i would pronouce it Liz er ret a
haha not very good but its nice


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Lizzies pride
idk......im bad at names


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sockpuppet.....LOL


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Dizzy Miss Lizzy - It's a good song!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Just Lizzy (lol)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Lizzstick kinda like lip stick :lol: sorry it's an attempt


----------



## hrsecrzie (Feb 1, 2010)

how about...
Lizzy's rebel
Lizzy's last dan
Lizzy's Tizzy
Dizzy Lizzy's
Turning Circles
just a few ideas...


----------



## hrsecrzie (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry i meant Lizzy's last dance


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thin Lizzy (the band that sang "The Boys Are Back in Town)
Moonlight Lizzy
Listen To Your Heart
Lisztomania (another band...?)
Smooth Alize (alcohol lol)

That's a pretty hard name to build off of lol. But she is sure cute!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

lizzys in a tizzy
so not good at names lol


----------



## bestiehorse1997 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, I have a couple of suggestions. I'm quite good at show names, but they generally don't include the horse's stable name. :?


1. (silly but cute!!) *Princess Izzy-Beth, *as in elizabeth, shortened to 'izabeth, then you can kind of see how I got 'Izzy-Beth' from that.

2. *Simple But Sweet*. She may be a simple looking, but she is certainly very sweet!

3. *Blazing Flame*, because she has a blaze, and 'flame' because of her lovely reddish-brown coat.



I hope these suggestions help!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe Lizzard something...lol


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Lizzy's Dressed In Red
(your name)'s Miss Elizabeth

What are you going to be showing her in? That could help with ideas...like is it's Western:
Sienna Sunset Liz
Lizzy's Fire In The Sky

Or English:
Fine Miss Lizzy

Hehe...sorry, I go a little...fancy. Gunner's show name, if I ever manage to track down his pedigree, would be The Highplains Shootist.

Haha, you got me thinking...if I could ever give Hoove a show name, it would probably be Mr. Hoover's Pursuit.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Queen Elizabeth
Elizabeth Anne
Little Lizzy Lady
Sweet Lolli Lizzy
Wizard Liz
Elle Elizabeth
Saint Elizabeth


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

lizzypop
izzalizz (is a lizz)
sizzlin liz
lizzy lou
dizzy lizzy
dancin lizz
lizzabeth
lizzalove
fizzy lizzy
lizzy the shizzy (haha, jk).....(kinda)
runaway lizz
beauty lizz as beauty does
ima lizzard
lizzy fo-rizzy
nuzzley lizzy
L.I. Zee Zee
umm thats all for now.


----------



## PoNy PrInCeSs (Mar 21, 2010)

how bout every dream lies a chance? 
lies is kinda like lizz for lizzy?
LOL i suk at making up names


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

My cowdog's name is Lizzie Louise, certainly fun to say!

(I call her "Weeze" for short sometimes...)


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Wildfire
uptown girl
dreamer
limited edition
ring of fire
Richoche
Pandora
Encore
Illusion
All Jazzed Up
Chilli pepper


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I looked at her and for some reason "Let's Make A Deal" Popped into my head...seems kind of long though, and it doesn't really involve "Lizzy" just "L"

And then "Leapin' Lizards!" like from Annie, and "Dizzy for Lizzie" That's all I've got.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Lizzin' On A Prayer- like Livin' on a prayer
Lil' Zippin Liz
Zippin' Lil Liz

Also, the meaning of Lizzie is God's Promise, so something with a play off of that would be cute too.


----------

